# Batch Brewing Company - home brewing competition



## welly2 (4/2/16)

Seems Batch are offering a lucky home brewer the opportunity to brew one of a beer large scale. There's a short video with some of the details on their Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Batch-Brewing-Company-492600754155917


----------



## huez (4/2/16)

The only good beers to come out of batch brewing are the recipes they brew from home brewers. Quick someone win and go in and teach them how to brew a good ipa!


----------



## Topher (4/2/16)

Geez, not that ive had heaps.....but Id rate some of their beers ive had. The westcoast is quite nice on tap.

Ive had a rye that is nice too. 
There was a kettle soured ale that was nice too. 
Didnt like the milk stout for aome reaon.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/2/16)

I'm in!!


----------



## kaiserben (6/2/16)

Topher said:


> Geez, not that ive had heaps.....but Id rate some of their beers ive had. The westcoast is quite nice on tap.
> ...
> Didnt like the milk stout for aome reaon.


I love their Milk Stout. 

Most are great. A few maybe haven't been particularly astounding, but I've never had a bad beer from them.


----------



## donald_trub (26/2/16)

Their 'MacBatch' oak aged heavy ale was in my top 2 worst beers of all time - in there with Matso's Chilli Beer. Can't decide which was worse though.

Their milk stout is decent and so is one of their rye beers - the Addison rye, the other one they always brew is a bit average though. Never been a fan of any of their hoppy beers though.


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/3/16)

has anyone heard back from them after doing the online entry ?


----------



## kaiserben (3/3/16)

Pratty1 said:


> has anyone heard back from them after doing the online entry ?


Yeah. I got an email with extensive details about entry requirements. 

Another mate entered but didn't get the email, so perhaps they selected a short-list based on those initial online entries ???


----------



## Dae Tripper (3/3/16)

Better check your spam. I got an email, but it took a while to get it after I filled in the form.


----------



## kaiserben (11/4/16)

Judging was held last Wednesday. Has anyone heard anything about results?


----------



## Dae Tripper (12/4/16)

I Facebooked them last night and they are still deciding.


----------



## kaiserben (14/4/16)

Just got an email. 

(and woo-hoo! I got through)


----------



## Yob (14/4/16)

To what?


----------



## kaiserben (14/4/16)

The 3 finalists get to make their beer on Batch's pilot system. From memory those beers get sold at the brewery (proceeds going to charity) and people vote for their favourite. The winner then makes a full-size batch at Batch.


----------



## CheekyPanda (23/4/16)

Hi Kaiserben, what did you brew? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kaiserben (25/4/16)

Mine was a schwarzbier.


----------



## CheekyPanda (3/5/16)

Cool, my mate got through to the three as well. He brewed a Tropical Stout. I never got to try it but by all accounts it was pretty good.

Good luck with the brew day.


----------



## kaiserben (18/8/16)

Tasting (and people's choice voting) for this comp is happening this Sunday, 3pm-8pm at Batch. 

Mine's the schwarzbier. 
The other two beers in the comp are an Oaked Chocolate Stout & a Lemon Myrtle Wheat.


----------



## Reman (18/8/16)

They all sound different but very damn tasty!


----------



## Ldog365 (21/8/16)

That lemon myrtle wheat was nice


----------



## kaiserben (22/8/16)

My schwarz won the comp. Now I get to brew it on the big equipment (5000L system, I think???) 

The Lemon Myrtle Wheat came second. 
The Oaked Choc Stout third.


----------



## mikec (22/8/16)

Well done!


----------



## Josh (22/8/16)

That's pretty cool. I entered the comp. Thought they might have emailed other entrants when the tasting was taking place. So we could come down. I couldn't have made it anyway, but it would have been good to decide not to go.

Looking forward to tasting the Schwarzbier. Mine came 2nd at Castle Hill.


----------



## pat86 (22/8/16)

Cool and congrats! Can you keep us posted ir even ping me an instant message when your beer is on tap again? I'll make sure to pop by and give it a try.


----------



## kaiserben (22/8/16)

Josh said:


> Thought they might have emailed other entrants when the tasting was taking place. So we could come down.


They didn't even email me! I only knew it was happening because I follow their Facebook page. 

I'll certainly post up again when it's ready to try.


----------

